# Has anybody moved from UK to Spain this year?



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm severely interested in moving, all I tend to see is how difficult it is etc. After doing my research recently it seems that getting a job offer nowadays is the big stumbling block.

Alot of these posts tend to get replies regarding the negative aspect of it all, bad economy, no work, you need this, you need that etc, but I'm aware of the situation, I'm just really interested to hear anybodys experience who's moved this year.

How was it, how long did it take, how did you do it, just anything in general regarding how it went for you, since brexit.


----------



## Chris63 (Apr 8, 2021)

Jack92 said:


> I'm severely interested in moving, all I tend to see is how difficult it is etc. After doing my research recently it seems that getting a job offer nowadays is the big stumbling block.
> 
> Alot of these posts tend to get replies regarding the negative aspect of it all, bad economy, no work, you need this, you need that etc, but I'm aware of the situation, I'm just really interested to hear anybodys experience who's moved this year.
> 
> How was it, how long did it take, how did you do it, just anything in general regarding how it went for you, since brexit.


Hi - me and my wife are just starting the process, we intend to semi retire there.

So far the paperwork is proving to be a nightmare though.

Chris


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

In what respect is it a nightmare? I'm just curious that's all as to what people are going through.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Regarding jobs, what do you do, or what would you be looking for?


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

I work in IT, over 4 years experience, I currently do 3rd Line IT along with supervising a helpdesk, in somewhat of a dual role. 

I'd be looking for a similar job over there, any intermediate level or above IT job.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I've been thinking about this, and I think I can honestly say that I have never known any person who has moved to a country where a visa was required without having either found the job first or moving with their current employer as the visa sponsor.
This is obviously the situation that applies in Spain for the British as of this year, but it has applied to most of the rest of the world since for ever.
In your situation I woud look for an international company with a presence in both countries and try to get in as a UK employee, then look for a transfer to their Spanish office as soon as you are comfortable or shown your worth. It's more of a longer term plan, but potentially the easiest in terms of finding a job and getting the visa.
Also, if you don't speak Spanish it will give you time to learn. Working here without fluency is very unlikely to work out. Even the big international firms here have their day to day working life in Spanish.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I imagine your problem might be that ( if you are a UK national) that any Spanish employer will have to prove that there are no suitable EU persons for the job first before they offer you the position. So you won't be able to move until you have a work Visa basically


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes, good point about getting a job with an international company then requesting a transfer, something else I've thought of. 

It was more out of curiosity to hear experiences more than anything. Am I worried that we're no longer part of Europe? Of course not, I can't control that, the things I can control I put my time and effort towards. I currently have a B1 level of Spanish but I'm working intensely on improving that. 

In terms of getting a job, that's another thing I can control, across Barcelona and Madrid alone there are over 2500 IT jobs available in the level I'm after, my experience and skills in IT are excellent and I'm confident are enough to get me a job, after all, huge companies want good employees.


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

kaipa said:


> I imagine your problem might be that ( if you are a UK national) that any Spanish employer will have to prove that there are no suitable EU persons for the job first before they offer you the position. So you won't be able to move until you have a work Visa basically


I don't want to move until I have a visa, no way I would move to a foreign country with no job!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jack92 said:


> I don't want to move until I have a visa, no way I would move to a foreign country with no job!


You say that you've seen lots of advertised positions.

Apply for some & see what happens. 

If the company wants you badly enough, they will apply for a work visa for you - that's how it works.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

xabiaxica said:


> You say that you've seen lots of advertised positions.
> 
> Apply for some & see what happens.
> 
> ...


I know, that's my plan, I'm not sure if you saw my initial post but it was more people's experiences I was interested in, but thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jack92 said:


> I know, that's my plan, I'm not sure if you saw my initial post but it was more people's experiences I was interested in, but thanks


Since a visa has only been required since Jan 1st this year, I would be amazed if anyone has been through / completed the process yet, since it takes up to 3 months for a visa to be issued / rejected.


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

xabiaxica said:


> Since a visa has only been required since Jan 1st this year, I would be amazed if anyone has been through / completed the process yet, since it takes up to 3 months for a visa to be issued / rejected.


Ye I've seen that it can take a while but I was curious as to how people are finding it, however, I'm going to be applying for jobs shortly so I guess I'll find out myself.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I doubt there will be many in your position as most people will probably be looking to retire so they will be applying for NLV which is different from a working one.


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

kaipa said:


> I doubt there will be many in your position as most people will probably be looking to retire so they will be applying for NLV which is different from a working one.


Ye this is what I've seen, I haven't come across anybody else in a similar position to me, but thought I'd make this thread to try and track somebody down haha.


----------



## Brulee (Jan 13, 2021)

I am in the process of applying for a non lucrative Visa. I have hired a solicitor which makes it easier but there are still lots of hoops to jump through.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jack92 said:


> Ye this is what I've seen, I haven't come across anybody else in a similar position to me, but thought I'd make this thread to try and track somebody down haha.


For a working visa, the potential employer applies, not you. You have to give them some information, but they do the actual application.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Getting a work visa will be really difficult. Unless you are the brightest and the best, the sort that headhunters will drool over, it's just not worth their while for potential employers to go to the bother and expense of sponsoring you for a visa when there are thousands well-qualified candidates who don't require a visa. So unless you have specialist skills and qualifications that are difficult to find and are in hot demand, your chances are very slim. You will find almost all job adverts specify they want EU citizens or others who don't need a visa to work. 
Yes, there are non-EU citizens with a sponsored visa working in Spain, but in many cases the job specification has been written to suit a particular candidate, for example an estate agent fluent in Russian and Spanish with recent experience in the Russian market.


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

xabiaxica said:


> For a working visa, the potential employer applies, not you. You have to give them some information, but they do the actual application.


Thanks, yes I've read that it's the employer that does this for you. I mean, it's just a case of them wanting you enough over the other applicants!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jack92 said:


> Thanks, yes I've read that it's the employer that does this for you. I mean, it's just a case of them wanting you enough over the other applicants!


... and proving to the government that there's no one who doesn't need a work visa who can do the job.


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

Joppa said:


> Getting a work visa will be really difficult. Unless you are the brightest and the best, the sort that headhunters will drool over, it's just not worth their while for potential employers to go to the bother and expense of sponsoring you for a visa when there are thousands well-qualified candidates who don't require a visa. So unless you have specialist skills and qualifications that are difficult to find and are in hot demand, your chances are very slim. You will find almost all job adverts specify they want EU citizens or others who don't need a visa to work.
> Yes, there are non-EU citizens with a sponsored visa working in Spain, but in many cases the job specification has been written to suit a particular candidate, for example an estate agent fluent in Russian and Spanish with recent experience in the Russian market.


Thanks, of course I understand your point, but, talking in terms of numbers - 

As mentioned previously, roughly 2500 jobs just on one job site that cater to me, in only 2 destinations, granted, the two biggest. Each job has anything from around 20 - 200 applicants, with an average (From what I've seen) Of about 60 - 70 applicants. I know how job applications work, many people, especially in hard times, will apply for jobs that their skills and expertise simply do not meet, just because they're desperate. 

Based on this, you could probably discount half of those applicants, taking the number down to 30 - 40 others, in which case, say I applied for 2000 jobs and I'm competing against 30 - 40 people each time, I would fancy my chances that at least one of those companies would like to diversify their employment and hire a foreigner, I could be wrong, but that's my thoughts.

I am skilled and experienced, I'm not looking for work that simply anybody can do, which helps alot, again, I could be wrong, but in 2021, the world is not exactly a place that only caters to one race, gender, nationality etc, I see it that (Speaking in average numbers) In 2000 job applications, putting me against 30 - 40 other applicants, I would like to think that maybe 1% of those companies would consider me. 

But hey, I might be wrong, but there's no harm trying, I'm confident that I'm better than most other IT workers of a similar level of experience.


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

xabiaxica said:


> ... and proving to the government that there's no one who doesn't need a work visa who can do the job.


Yes, I intend on doing that...

Or at least, prove I'm better. Where would any successful person be in life if they thought "Nah, I can't do it, it's too much of a challenge, I might aswell just give up" I'm not sure what others attitudes are, but that's certainly not mine.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jack92 said:


> Yes, I intend on doing that...
> 
> Or at least, prove I'm better. Where would any successful person be in life if they thought "Nah, I can't do it, it's too much of a challenge, I might aswell just give up" I'm not sure what others attitudes are, but that's certainly not mine.


It's the company which has to prove it.


Usually by advertising & proving that absolutely no-one suitable from the EU 26 applies or has the required skills. 

I really do wish you luck

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

xabiaxica said:


> It's the company which has to prove it.
> 
> 
> Usually by advertising & proving that absolutely no-one suitable from the EU 26 applies or has the required skills.
> ...


I think you misunderstood what I meant, I need to first prove to the company that I'm good enough, which I'm willing to do, in turn, they will they handle the visa/government process but the company first needs to know I'm worth it. 

If all else fails I could either - 

Look more into dual citizenship, know nothing about it but apparently I can get it as my grandmother was Irish. 

Or if things really don't turn out as planned I'd probably consider another Spanish speaking country. 

Thanks for your support.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jack92 said:


> I think you misunderstood what I meant, I need to first prove to the company that I'm good enough, which I'm willing to do, in turn, they will they handle the visa/government process but the company first needs to know I'm worth it.
> 
> If all else fails I could either -
> 
> ...


Yes, you'll need to prove to them that you're worth the hassle, the expense & the wait.

If you can get an Irish passport, that would solve the visa issue in one fell swoop.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Even pre-Brexit I had the impression very few people permanently moved from the UK to Spain in order to find skilled work. So now with post-Brexit complications and covid restrictions I'll be surprised if anyone has even tried this year.

Even when the paperwork was a lot easier, there were a lot of other barriers that prevented skilled workers from even considering Spain, such as the need to speak Spanish to integrate socially, the lower wages, the fact that most skilled work could only be found in a couple of big cities, etc. Here in Madrid I used to occasionally bump into teachers from the UK, but they tended to stay for a year or two before moving on. I worked as a software developer in Madrid for several companies over a 17 year period, and I hardly ever met anyone from northern Europe, let alone the UK, who had made the move permanent. And the few I did meet tended to have one thing in common: a Spanish partner. So their transition to Spain and integration into Spanish culture had been made cosiderably easier


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

xabiaxica said:


> Yes, you'll need to prove to them that you're worth the hassle, the expense & the wait.
> 
> If you can get an Irish passport, that would solve the visa issue in one fell swoop.


To be honest, I think it would be difficult though because I would need to get numerous oieces of documention, her birth certificate, death certificate etc and I honestly don't know if I could find all that.


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

Chopera said:


> Even pre-Brexit I had the impression very few people permanently moved from the UK to Spain in order to find skilled work. So now with post-Brexit complications and covid restrictions I'll be surprised if anyone has even tried this year.
> 
> Even when the paperwork was a lot easier, there were a lot of other barriers that prevented skilled workers from even considering Spain, such as the need to speak Spanish to integrate socially, the lower wages, the fact that most skilled work could only be found in a couple of big cities, etc. Here in Madrid I used to occasionally bump into teachers from the UK, but they tended to stay for a year or two before moving on. I worked as a software developer in Madrid for several companies over a 17 year period, and I hardly ever met anyone from northern Europe, let alone the UK, who had made the move permanent. And the few I did meet tended to have one thing in common: a Spanish partner. So their transition to Spain and integration into Spanish culture had been made cosiderably easier


I understand what you're saying, but I'm aware of some of those things mentioned and appreciate learning the other bits that I learned  

However, I am interested in moving, lower wages and all, struggling to initially integrate, I don't mind any of that.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Beware of some of those recruitment sites. Many are not all they seem as some have found to their cost.


----------



## KVP (Apr 16, 2017)

Jack92 said:


> Based on this, you could probably discount half of those applicants, taking the number down to 30 - 40 others, in which case, say I applied for 2000 jobs and I'm competing against 30 - 40 people each time, I would fancy my chances that at least one of those companies would like to diversify their employment and hire a foreigner, I could be wrong, but that's my thoughts.


I genuinely wish you well, but just from a hiring perspective, here's my 2 cents from an "EU" perspective:
In the past 2 years I was responsible for interviewing for around 8 different roles, all IT related, in Ireland (which I know is not Spain, but is relevant in the "needing a work visa" way).
I reviewed about 80 CV's. Here's the general process:

Non-EU without an existing visa - delete - reason: visa required
Over 4 pages - delete - reason: isn't able to be succinct and pull out relevant points
Multiple spelling mistakes - delete - reason: if you can't use MS word and proof-read, I don't want you
And so on, you get the picture. This is even before I bother to see what skill-set and experience the person has. Is it fair? Maybe not.. but there are thousands of CV's to wade through and I have 30 mins to spare in a day.

Even though IT staff are a nightmare to get in Ireland, the visa process is onerous, costs money and takes months to do. Most companies will only look at doing this where there is extreme need or the role is very specialised/senior. HR doesn't really care either..they have a policy and they stick to it.

I appreciate you'd be looking to Spain for weather etc, however, if it doesn't happen, how about Ireland? If you stay here for long enough you could naturalise and then have an EU passport. Just a thought.

I would love to go work in Spain, but I know that even with being EU, the language barrier and the low wages would be tough to get around. I've 20 years in IT and I'd have little chance I reckon  Hence my plan to retire early and then go to Spain.

I do hope you can find a way around it though! I'm not trying to dissuade you, just wanted to give you an insight into it.


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

KVP said:


> I genuinely wish you well, but just from a hiring perspective, here's my 2 cents from an "EU" perspective:
> In the past 2 years I was responsible for interviewing for around 8 different roles, all IT related, in Ireland (which I know is not Spain, but is relevant in the "needing a work visa" way).
> I reviewed about 80 CV's. Here's the general process:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input, of course, I fully understand what you're saying and I honestly believe that 95% of Spanish companies will do the same - Visa required... Not interested - But what about the 5% that wouldn't do that? 

Most people talk like it's impossible when in reality it's just that most people aren't skilled or experienced enough to get a job, however, it is possible, people have done it for years in other countries, you just have to prove your worth.


----------



## KVP (Apr 16, 2017)

Jack92 said:


> Most people talk like it's impossible


Not impossible, but tough. The smaller companies which would be more likely to take a chance are the ones that can't afford the visa process. Big corporates DO sponsor people, but generally from India, China type of thing.

This is all new territory really, all you can do is try and see what happens. 
How about Gibraltar? They are always looking for IT support...


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

Jack, you've been talking about moving since 2017 so you had years to move when it was much easier, you should have come then. Are you a graduate? Do you speak fluent Spanish (vital for help desks), what very specific skills to you have that can't be filled by EU applicants.

If your a graduate with clear and relevant tech skills and some years experience I'd say it would be easier for you to find work and relocate to New Zealand/Auz or maybe Canada. Good luck and I hope it pans out for you.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

You might have a chance with a big international company that use English but if you apply to a Spanish one you will need to be fluent. An oral interview at B1 level Spanish is not going to be that impressive, I wouldn't think


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Jack92 said:


> I understand what you're saying, but I'm aware of some of those things mentioned and appreciate learning the other bits that I learned
> 
> However, I am interested in moving, lower wages and all, struggling to initially integrate, I don't mind any of that.


I wasn't trying to put you off. Just explaining why it's very unlikely anyone else will have done what you're planning on doing this year. But someone has to be the first I guess.

Really the only way I can think of for a skilled worker to move over from the UK now is for them to become freelance in the UK, build up some contracts with various clients that allow them to work remotely, and to then register the company in Spain. But that route isn't straight forward, and probbly isn't cheap either.


----------



## Rich & Wendy (May 28, 2018)

Surely obtaining birth and death certificates can't be that difficult ?
We've done it in the UK, surely Ireland won't be that different ?
It would certainly be a much easier way to get residency.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Rich & Wendy said:


> Surely obtaining birth and death certificates can't be that difficult ?
> We've done it in the UK, surely Ireland won't be that different ?
> It would certainly be a much easier way to get residency.


If this is in relation to getting Irish passport, you need to have your name inserted into the foreign birth register if you are relying on descent from Ireland-born grandparent, and currently no new application is being accepted because of Covid, and there is already 2-3 years of backlog in processing. So, no, it won't be a fast process.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

As many others have said, i think your best option is to try. Irish nationality would be a far better route.

The company i work for has an extensive IT department both in Spain and other EU countries. I dont work in IT but that department is in the same location as me and the head of IT has been a colleague and friend for many years.. I can say that the stuff they do also requires a very high calibre of knowledge and experience but during several growth stages I've been part of, they have always had many many applicants, and whilst may are not qualified enough, may are and the short list usually gets whittled down to the point where the final few have a group interview with the rest of the department to see who will fit in best. Actually, these days in IT, a lot of head hunting goes on. People look for those who do the exact same role for the competition and lure them in with a better offer, not only for their knowledge of the job but thr sector. 

Learn Spanish if you want a chance. Whilst a lot of IT is done in english, a hell of a lot is done in Spanish. So make sure you get toa minimum C1 certification and some sort of extra certification in the spanish side off IT (language) would help.

We employ (not in IT but in roles like customer care) International staff but a big thing for us when taking on anyone from abroad is the amount of time they have lived and worked in spain. Why? Because we see all the time people who move here searching for a new life and then when they arrive, after a few weeks or months they miss home or don't settle and leave. This, after expense of training etc is a potential problem. So, for someone who needs a visa, you're going to have to prove you're VERY special for any company to sponsor you, wait for you, and take the risk of you maybe coming and not liking it.

So id advise you look at Irish nationality. That way you can get here, find any job and ake contacts. But either way, get certified to a pretty fluent level in Spanish and in the technical specifics of your profession. Believe me, it took me years to be able to hold meetings, do presentations and be convincing in Spanish and as your best options are international companies, they will demand the best of the best. 


Then start applying and see. 

Good luck!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Jack92 said:


> I work in IT, over 4 years experience, I currently do 3rd Line IT along with supervising a helpdesk, in somewhat of a dual role.
> 
> I'd be looking for a similar job over there, any intermediate level or above IT job.


In 2017 you said that you were 25 at the time and had worked for a railway company for the 6 years prior. Then you said you 'changed' to IT.

Do you have any formal IT qualifications, like a degree?


----------



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

ALKB said:


> In 2017 you said that you were 25 at the time and had worked for a railway company for the 6 years prior. Then you said you 'changed' to IT.
> 
> Do you have any formal IT qualifications, like a degree?


Am I missing your point here? Also, what on earth is with the quotation marks over "Changed" Who do you think you are trying to patronise me? Bringing up an old post as though it's some sort of lie, I'm looking for people's experiences in moving to Spain this year, if you're not offering that then take your ridiculous comments with you when you leave the thread.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Jack92 said:


> Am I missing your point here? Also, what on earth is with the quotation marks over "Changed" Who do you think you are trying to patronise me? Bringing up an old post as though it's some sort of lie, I'm looking for people's experiences in moving to Spain this year, if you're not offering that then take your ridiculous comments with you when you leave the thread.


I was trying to find out whether you might qualify for an EU BlueCard but I see you have matters well in hand.


----------

